# Galatians 2:20



## turmeric (May 18, 2004)

This is our new life in Christ as a result of our justification - our sin has been judged completely and executed at Calvary. I believe the context concerns whether we are saved by adherence to the law, specifically circumcision, or by Christ's work alone.


----------



## blhowes (May 18, 2004)

[b:f133b30511]Matthew wrote:[/b:f133b30511]
What does this mean to you? 

What a neat verse. The first thought that comes to mind is one of gratitude. Everybody and his brother would answer yes if asked, &quot;Are you a Christian?&quot; I wonder how the number of affirmative responses would change if the question were asked, &quot;Are you crucified with Christ?&quot; I am so grateful that I can say that I am crucified with Christ.

In a practical sense, the rest of the verse means to me that I've been redeemed and my life is hid in Christ. He is Lord and [b:f133b30511]should have[/b:f133b30511] the final say in all the decisions that I make, thoughts I think, etc...It means I've got a long ways to go. As John the Baptist said, He must increase, but I must decrease.

Bob


----------

